# who does mods commercially



## madecov (Oct 26, 2011)

I am interested in possibly having a blackhawk gladius upgraded to brighter emitter. Is there anyone who does this commercially who is reliable? Might also have a Streamlight TLR done. Contact info would be appreciated


----------



## nein166 (Oct 26, 2011)

Milkyspit designed the upgrade for strategos-store and you can send it in to them to upgrade, its on their web store. I think the blackhawk is the same as the Night-ops just rebranded.
They even use his CREEmator name and use his pictures on the site


----------



## Justin Case (Oct 26, 2011)

Hopefully Strategos has solved their QC problems for their XP-G Creemator upgrade.


----------

